# Soft opening for Pandora?



## Helene4 (Mar 19, 2017)

Any rumors of a soft opening before May 27 ? I will be there the week before and can't believe I'm going to miss it!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 19, 2017)

I live and work here near WDW and know lots of folks that work for Disney. I have not yet heard any thing about soft opening, but I can tell you the buzz about Pandora has really been amping up lately so I would not be surprised if they did have a soft opening a little sooner. If I were you I would keep an ear out, and expect NOT to get to see it. That way if you DID get to participate in a soft opening it would be a wonderful surprise!!!    I just wouldn't get my hopes up in case.


----------



## famy27 (Mar 21, 2017)

I thought I heard DVC and AP previews starting April 21st or 22nd. Obviously, just rumors at this point.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 23, 2017)

You are partially right. 

AP holders will get a first preview, but already on the 8 & 9 of april.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...gin-soon-pandora-world-avatar-dates-revealed/


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, there is a preview for AP holders and DVC members. I'm booked for May 16th. DVC members must have an onsite reservation to be eligible for this. The preview is in 3 2-hour blocks per day. I'm booked for the 3-5pm block.


----------



## famy27 (Mar 24, 2017)

Here are the dates and times showing for the DVC preview. The AP preview is now booked up for the same dates.


Saturday, May 13, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Sunday, May 14, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Monday, May 15, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Tuesday, May 16, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Wednesday, May 17, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Thursday, May 18, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Saturday, May 20, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Sunday, May 21, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.  
Monday, May 22, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.


----------



## eschjw (Mar 31, 2017)

On Wednesday May 24th the Animal Kingdom closes at 3:30PM. My guess is that this will be a Pandora media preview day after closing.

My grandkids are going the following week and they have already booked fast passes for the Na'vi river journey.


----------

